# How do I replace cabinets with dishwasher?



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 27, 2016)

I took out one of my cabinet units to replace with a dishwasher.

The cabinet unit measures 30 wide, 24 deep, 34.5 tall.

The dishwashers at Home Depot are not this exact dimension. What's my hope for getting a dishwasher in there?


----------



## kok328 (Aug 27, 2016)

Which dimension(s) do not fit and by how much?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 27, 2016)

kok328 said:


> Which dimension(s) do not fit and by how much?




The dishwasher is 6 inches too short on width, almost two inches too long on depth (but that's probably okay), and the height is good.

The depth is probably okay, but the width is the issue.


----------



## GBR (Aug 27, 2016)

May require a trim board on each side to makeup the difference. Or install a custom made narrow cookie sheet unit cabinet in corner.  The drain/hot wtr supply usually go through the rear sides of the other cabinets... DW is one of the last units to install. 

Gary
PS don't forget to remove the base floor trim before cabinets.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 27, 2016)

Okay. I got a dishwasher that will fit.

1. There is no easy way to hook up the outlet water to the houses plumbing system. It is on the opposite side of the kitchen as the sink.

2. There is a black and white wire that is the power. I have a 120 volt outlet right where I want to put it. How do I connect the two wires to a 120 volt cord?


----------



## kok328 (Aug 28, 2016)

Replace those two wires with a cord whip.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 28, 2016)

kok328 said:


> Replace those two wires with a cord whip.



Okay. For question #1, I have to move it to the other side of the kitchen. There's a cabinet unit that is the same dimensions.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 29, 2016)

Normally the dish washer sits next to the sink cabinet and the supply water and waste water connect to the sinks. Just from the standpoint of loading it you want it next to the sink as well.


----------



## GBR (Aug 30, 2016)

You may also need to ground the dishwasher/plug... I ran my DW across from the sink (6' away) with the standard drain hose under the floor, in the crawlspace to hook it at the garbage disposal outlet built for that purpose, then a loop or vent at sink, check local AHJ for that. The water shut off to the unit is under the sink as well. Read the unit plumbing/wiring installation instructions... Google wiring a DW... 

Gary


----------

